

Who Should Own .Patagonia? - lancefisher
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/04/who-should-own-patagonia/275214/

======
saturdayplace
I'm avoiding the whole discussion of about ICANN's money grubbing here, in
favor of how a TLD operator could become the money grubber instead/as well.

While I can see _some_ value in owning a brand-name TLD like .patagonia or
.nike, I always thought the real value would be in owning something more
generic, like .travel (which I know already exists) or .shoes. Then you can
squat all you want on the names like patagonia.travel or nike.shoes and make a
killing when all the brands associated with your generic niche want a little
piece of your land.

